# Cheesy Potato Chip Breadsticks



## succ33d (Oct 17, 2006)

*Cheesy Potato Chip Breadsticks* 

12 Rhodes Texas™ Rolls or 24 Rhodes™ Dinner Rolls, thawed but still 
cold
12 strips pepper jack cheese
1/4 cup butter or margarine
3/4 cup crushed sour cream and onion potato chips

Directions:

Roll each Texas roll or 2 dinner rolls combined into a 7-inch rope. 
Flatten each rope. Cut 12 strips of cheese 1/2"x1/4"x6". Place one 
stirp of cheese on each flattend rope. Tightly pinch dough around 
cheese to form a breadstick. Melt butter in a shallow bowl and place 
potato chips in another shallow bowl. Roll each breadstick in butter 
and then in potato chips. Place seam side up on a sprayed baking 
sheet. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise until double. Remove wrap 
and bake at 350°F 20 minutes or until golden brown


----------

